# Miniature Dachshunds



## NORRIE (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'd like to know please if any of you know any good websites to buy Minature Dachshund clothing or equipment ?

Thankyou
Norrie


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

hi norrie (dai bachs mammy from the forum) i love all mini dachshunds but will always have longs


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ooooh, mini dachshunds! my dream dog!
Sadly I think there are too many steps in my house and garden for me to have one... my Chiweenie Hannah takes after her daxie side though and much more resembles one then a Chi (even has the barky, stubborn, prey driven but awfully cute personality)
I do remember that they are hard to buy clothes/coats for.


----------



## NORRIE (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Dia Bachs and Catz,

I must admit I would love a long haired Miniature Dachshund but for now I'm happy with my two :biggrin: Catz you'd be suprised how easily available clothing is for the wee ones I have a few links on my website if you ever changed your mind about getting one but yep you are right they do not like stairs as their backs can't handle them.


----------



## Jennac (Mar 12, 2012)

Mini wire's for me even though I am looking at getting a mini smooth at some point in the future!

I am always looking for some t-shirts/jumpers for Freddie but never seem to find any! I have a rain mac for her - red with white polka dots which I got from eBay, its made by Ancol and is the only thing I've found long enough for her so will be interesting to see if anyone has any good website links!


----------



## sammylou100 (Jun 11, 2012)

This website is NOT CHEAP! But they do sell items specifically for Mini Sausages. Along the top tabs you can search by breed. They have some beautiful (and mad) bits on here which have tempted me, but I haven't succumbed yet for my very long chiweenie!

Miniature Dachshund Dog Collar, Dog Leads, Miniature Dachshund Dog Beds & Dog Carriers


----------



## Jennac (Mar 12, 2012)

I LOVE that website but can't really justify spending that much on a coat, tempting as it is to make Freddie into a mini Sherlock Holmes dog!


----------



## sammylou100 (Jun 11, 2012)

It's a bit mad isn't it! 
Now these are SO CUTE, but maybe a bit wintery?
The Knitted Dachshund


----------



## Jennac (Mar 12, 2012)

Those jumpers are cute but they do look more wintery and as though the sausage should be wrapped up with a mug of coco by the fire! LOL!


----------



## NORRIE (Feb 21, 2012)

The knitted jumpers are great I totally agree. Can I ask you all that are registered on my Miniature Dachshund forum where I am going wrong ? I have tried several attempts to put new things and put new topics to the forum. Lots of people join....but no one talks to eachother but I come to this forum and everyone chats to eachother......I'm losing my mind lol :biggrin:


----------



## Jennac (Mar 12, 2012)

I know what you mean, I've not joined but have had a look but it just didn't grab me!! This forum is much more interactive and everyone is so nice and there are lots of people with all different levels of experience and advice, which is great! 

Sorry, gone off the topic of Dachshund clothes.......... has anyone found any other websites yet?!


----------



## NORRIE (Feb 21, 2012)

Well fingers crossed when my laptop comes back after it goes for it's 20 day repair tomorrow I'll be having a rethink of what to have on the forum. Hopefully Knowhow will actually repair my laptop this time and not just send it back unfixed....third time lucky lol


----------



## sammylou100 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll happily join the forum, but I have a chiweenie (mini dachs x chihuahua), is that allowed?! :biggrin:


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a mini-smooth but love them all. My preference for smooth is simply down to grooming- or lack of! I barely have to brush Betty- she gets a bath when she smells (not often) the most time consuming part is clipping her nails every other week. I love the look of the longs but have family with longer haired pooches and the grooming is either very time consuming or expensive (depending on your DIY skills) and the shedding is a lot more noticable! 

I have bought Betty a jumper from The Knitted Dachshund, she was super quick (considering these are made to measure) and pretty damn competitive price wise- again considering they are made to measure they cost about the same as an off the peg from somewhere like [email protected]! 

As far as the forum is concerned, I have looked at the mini dachs forum but, as has been said, there isn't much activity. My questions aren't often breed specific (or at all) so I don't really need specific advice, just general advice and opinions. People on here are really forthcoming with their advice and there are occassionally other daxie owners out there who can tell you whether they're in the same boat as you!


----------



## jbw54 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have longhaired and smooths and I find it difficult to get anything for them. Most sites are either States or Canada. Ive tried different sized coats but end up sending them back because they are to long in the front. Ive got them knitted coats which fit really well but Im wanting waterproofs. My daughter has mini smooths and she bought equafleece jumpers and tells me that they are a really good fit, dogs stay dry and all she does is shake the jumper when they get back home.


----------



## Jennac (Mar 12, 2012)

This is the coat I have for Freddie:

Ancol Red Polka Dot Dog Raincoat

I actually got it from eBay but it fits really well, the best I've found yet! It's a little short but nothing major and its really lightweight so perfect for all the rain we're having at the moment!!

I got her this Where's Wally jumper at [email protected] at the weekend, it was in the sale and I couldn't resist!


----------



## NORRIE (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Sammy,

Yeah of course you can join, I'm loving the breed name it's ace ! I'd love to see some photos of your Chiweenie on the forum it's such an unusual cross breed lol

Thankyou

Take care
Norrie


----------



## NORRIE (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have some clothing on my website for Miniature Dachshunds for you all to see

Clothing

Norrie


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I prefer smooth haird Dachshunds. I especially like the silver Dapples


----------



## Pixieella (Jul 21, 2018)

Beware of ******* ********* long hair dachsund breeder who messaged me with an onslaught of abuse getting very personal after not getting one of her pups and threats including black listing followed as well as personal info abuse.

Is the blacklist a real thing and how should I deal with this???

Edited to remove breeders name.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Pixieella said:


> Beware of Denise Chappell and long hair dachsund breeder who messaged me with an onslaught of abuse getting very personal after not getting one of her pups and threats including black listing followed as well as personal info abuse.
> 
> Is the blacklist a real thing and how should I deal with this???


Hi this thread is 6 years old and the participants are no longer members. It's best to start your own thread.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This is not the place for 'naming and shaming' breeders. Sorry you've had a bad experience.
As advised, you would be better to start your own thread.

:Locktopic


----------

